# 1/48 scale?



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2013)

My question is, why is there so few RAF light, medium or heavy bombers represented in 1/48, we're proper kits here and _not_ short run? I mean, we have, even if old molds but still, B-17F/G, B-24 D/J, B-29, B-26 Marauder, A/B-26 Invader, A-20 Havoc, B-25 Mitchell, Junkers Ju 88's, He 111's, Do 217's, there's probably more...
So, why no Hampdens, Halifaxes, Stirlings, Blenheims or some Russian and Japanese?
With the popularity rising for the 1/32, how much would it have cost (just saying here) Revell, to a Halifax B.III or Stirling Mk.I/III in 1/48, or maybe to be more realistic, a Hampden or Blenheim? I'm glad to see their 1/32 scale Arado 96(?), Ju 88A-1, He 111P and He 219, don't get me wrong, but wouldn't some 1/48 RAF bombers been a good choice as well? Personally, I think (most likely wrong here but...), it can't be that much of a difference in cost making that 1/32 He 219 compared to a (daydreaming here...) B.III Halifax in 1/48, or? One thing is for sure, the Halifax served longer and even in a smaller scale, she would be massive and wouldn't a state of the art 1/48 Halifax outsell a 1/32 He 219?

So, why is that we see so few of some aircraft (RAF bombers in this case), aircraft that did do a sterling service in WWII compared to others, never mind those safe 'bankers', it would be bl**dy nice to see something different for a change!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2013)

Because 1/72nd RRRRUUUULLLLLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bwaaahaaaahaaaahahaha

[Sorry. Should've waited until someone gave some otherwise meaningless explanation of highly questionable merit. Carry on.]


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2013)

Cuz, 48 is too bloody big for them things. I have started doing 48th for all my single engine kits, and 72nd for all multi, and the B-24 is big. For the next GB I'm going to be doing a 1/72nd Lancaster. My 32nd Mustang is the same size as a 72nd Lanc. I saw the Box for a 1/48th Phantom, holey sh!te.

Sorry, don't know why some kits aren't made in 48th......


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2013)

With the relatively recent release of kits of 'large' aircraft in 1/32nd scale, and the apparent acceptance of these, judging by sales/popularity, I think that such aircraft as the Halifax might well appear in mainstream 1/48th scale - eventually.
It should be remembered that, roughly thirty years ago, you could almost count the _total_ number of 1/48th scale kits on the fingers of two hands. OK, maybe more than ten types, but not that many more, in full-time, general production. 
In the late 1970s, not including the then new Revell/Monogram releases of the B-26 etc, and the 'old' Monogram 'Quarter Scale' kits from the early 1960s, there were only three or four mainstream manufacturers producing a very small number1/48th scale kits, apart from ESCIs large range, and then with Airfix coming into play with a whole new range of what was then advanced, state of the art kits of the Spit, '109. Ju87, Mosquito etc, which surely influenced others to follow, but with the main kit market (for aircraft) still firmly and overwhelmingly dominated by 1/72nd scale.
Unfortunately, regardless of manufacturer, the kits released generally have to appeal to a mass 'amateur' market, those who aren't 'modellers' as such, and can be anything from youngster to retired chap with a passing interest - hence more plastic Bf109s produced than the real thing!
But, more and more manufacturers are taking the 'gamble', and releasing more kits of 'less popular' subjects (for want of a better term), although higher prices reflect, to an extent, their 'insurance', in order to get a good return, on the very costly investment, from the 'enthusiast' modeller.
Bill may be partly correct, in that sheer size, in 1/48th scale, might be a factor - after all, the 'enthusiast' is more likely to have a fair collection of models in this scale, and perhaps might baulk at buying, for example, a Halifax, or even an available B-24, purely because of space requirements within that collection, whereas those who buy, say, a 1/32nd scale He-111 might do so as a 'one off', perhaps as a centre-piece, or perhaps as the _only_ model, where it might be displayed in glorious isolation.
I agree though, it can be irritating to see yet another Bf109, or FW 190 or P-51, when there are still many 'achievable' (and saleable) subjects which could be covered in 1/48th scale, especially since this scale is certainly growing rapidly in popularity, year by year. I can think of quite a number of WW2 types, available in 1/72nd scale, still not yet given enough exposure in the larger scale, and when it comes to civilian types - those which would fall off the shelves faster than they go on the shelves - then the list is even longer!


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep, in addition to Terry's, I reckon 1) Matt's right 

2) The European and NZ/Aussie markets used to be dominated by 1:72, while the US always loved it's 'quarter scale'. This could be a price thing I don't know; one article I read suggested it stemmed from the units of measurement used. 

What is sure is that before internet came along, markets were not nearly so open as they are now. Manufacturers (very generally speaking) concentrated on local markets, thus US produced kits were mostly US/German types, European kits of much wider scope. 
The first time I saw a British bomber in 1:48 personally was around '87: the Tamiya Lancaster kits.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2013)

As it seems both the 1/48 and 1/32 are growing in popularity, it would be nice to some new, _outside the box thinking_, when it comes to new kits and not just as short run ones!


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 1, 2013)

What about more in 1/24 scale?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 1, 2013)

Trumpeter did a bunch fairly recently, but I don't think the quality was great, and the prices are very high. That may be a limiting factor.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep, similar reasons as to those given in my original reply. Also, in 1/24th scale, although it's possible today to mould larger components, sheer size - and therefore available display space - will dictate, to an extent, sales volumes. Three or four 'fighter-size' 1/24th scale models need the room of twice that many 1/48th scale models of the same subject, so, the average modeller may have one or two 1/24th scale as 'special' or 'center-piece' exhibits, but is unlikely to have a large collection.
As an example, I have around 15 or so 1/32nd scale 'fighter-size' models, which fill one cabinet, and around forty 1/48th scale single and twin-engined models which fill the same sized cabinet, and a couple of shelves. I would like to add some large aircraft, such as a Lancaster, but would need a custom-made cabinet in which to fit it, or other similar models.
I have only one model in 1/24th scale - and don't know where to put it!
Working in this larger scale can only be realistically confined to 'fighter-sized' aircraft, unless one has a very large house, with large, custom-made display cabinets, or for museum display.
Those wishing to have a reasonable to large collection, of varied types and sizes of aircraft, tend to stay with the more manageable 1/72 nd scale, which is why it is still the most popular, and dominant, scale for aircraft models.


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2013)

Agree completely. Size, price and range of subjects are the key factors in my collection. 
Due to the number and variety of types in my 2 main modelling themes (NZPAF/ RNZAF and Luftwaffe 1939-45), about 90% of my kits are 1:72. I do have some 1:48, 1:32, 1:35 and 1:24 kits of favourite subjects,but very rarely do I buy in these scales.


----------



## Andremil (Jun 10, 2013)

The fact that a 1/32 B-17G is coming out just now, after hugely successful B-25s, He-111s and Ju-88s, pretty much blows to bits the notion that multi-engine types in 1/48th are too big... I think there is a snob factor associated with 1/32 in that it is an expert scale by definition: Modellers today want a huge number of parts and don't want anything that is remotely entry scale or easily accessible in appearance... To be more precise, because 1/32 is the largest "practical" scale, with the newer range of widespread kit releases, it is seen as the premium scale... 1/32 used to be bigger but worse in detail quality than 1/48th (in the 70s), but now the attitude has completely reversed and 1/48th is a scale of newcommer manufacturers, abandoned by all the more prestigious brands: Hasegawa hasn't made a WWII type in 4 years, so is completely out, and Tamiya's overpriced Il-2 was their first in nearly four years as well... Only Airfix, Italeri and Zvezda are still taking 1/48th seriously without being complete newcommers like Meng or GW... A.


----------



## Andremil (Jun 10, 2013)

The fact that a 1/32 B-17G is coming out just now, after hugely successful B-25s, He-111s and Ju-88s, pretty much blows to bits the notion that multi-engine types in 1/48th are too big... I think there is a snob factor associated with 1/32 in that it is an expert scale by definition: Modellers today want a huge number of parts and don't want anything that is remotely entry scale or easily accessible in appearance... To be more precise, because 1/32 is the largest "practical" scale, with the newer range of widespread kit releases, it is seen as the premium scale... 1/32 used to be bigger but worse in detail quality than 1/48th (in the 70s), but now the attitude has completely reversed and 1/48th is a scale of newcomer manufacturers, abandoned by all the more prestigious brands: Hasegawa hasn't made a WWII type in 4 years, so is completely out, and Tamiya's overpriced Il-2 was their first in nearly four years as well... Only Airfix, Italeri and Zvezda are still taking 1/48th seriously without being complete newcomers like Meng or GW... Revell is very occasional and is the only one that "specializes" in multi-engine, once in a blue moon... A.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2013)

I disagree to an extent. The increase in 1/32nd scale is similar to the emergence of 1/48th scale - which started to increase in the late 1970s, then lapsed for awhile, before growing rapidly, and continuing to grow. The same has happened with 1/32nd scale, with more, and larger models emerging, and I don't believe it has anything to do with a 'premium' scale, or number of parts - a 'real' modeller will look at the shape and accuracy of the kit overall, with a view to making what is required if necessary, and if the kit has got lots of parts, that may, or may not, be a bonus. The proportions of sales would be interesting to see, with these spread among 'expert' modellers, casual modellers and total novices
It's a case of preference and available storage or display space, and many of the larger scale models are actually aimed at 'non modellers', the thinking behind the marketing being that a large model of a large aircraft, with enough basic detail to satisfy the average viewer, will attract another market niche, and sales to enthusiast modellers will cap that.
And as for Hasegawa not releasing anything new, with their vast range, they can re-release a 40 year old kit, with a new decal sheet, and demand an increase in price of up to 300%, and make a veru nice profit - without the huge investment in research, tooling, manufacture and marketing.
And I don't believe anyone said that large aircraft types are too big for 1/32nd scale - there are many who would lobe a 1/32nd scale B-17 or Lancaster, and I'm one of them - but the reality is a bit different, wanting, and being able to display it are two different things !
Yes, these kits will sell, of course they will, but there'll be few who can afford the space required to have even a medium-sized collection of, say, WW2 aircraft types all in this scale. Heck, even my 1/48th scale B-17 takes up three quarters of one display cabinet shelf!


----------



## silence (Aug 23, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> As it seems both the 1/48 and 1/32 are growing in popularity, it would be nice to some new, _outside the box thinking_, when it comes to new kits and not just as short run ones!



I don't know if this counts as out-of-the-box, but Tamiya has a 1/48 Lanc that can be built carrying either a Grand Slam or a Dambuster. (I'm jonesing for this kit, personally)


----------



## silence (Aug 23, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I disagree to an extent. The increase in 1/32nd scale is similar to the emergence of 1/48th scale - which started to increase in the late 1970s, then lapsed for awhile, before growing rapidly, and continuing to grow. The same has happened with 1/32nd scale, with more, and larger models emerging, and I don't believe it has anything to do with a 'premium' scale, or number of parts - a 'real' modeller will look at the shape and accuracy of the kit overall, with a view to making what is required if necessary, and if the kit has got lots of parts, that may, or may not, be a bonus. The proportions of sales would be interesting to see, with these spread among 'expert' modellers, casual modellers and total novices
> It's a case of preference and available storage or display space, and many of the larger scale models are actually aimed at 'non modellers', the thinking behind the marketing being that a large model of a large aircraft, with enough basic detail to satisfy the average viewer, will attract another market niche, and sales to enthusiast modellers will cap that.
> And as for Hasegawa not releasing anything new, with their vast range, they can re-release a 40 year old kit, with a new decal sheet, and demand an increase in price of up to 300%, and make a veru nice profit - without the huge investment in research, tooling, manufacture and marketing.
> And I don't believe anyone said that large aircraft types are too big for 1/32nd scale - there are many who would lobe a 1/32nd scale B-17 or Lancaster, and I'm one of them - but the reality is a bit different, wanting, and being able to display it are two different things !
> Yes, these kits will sell, of course they will, but there'll be few who can afford the space required to have even a medium-sized collection of, say, WW2 aircraft types all in this scale. Heck, even my 1/48th scale B-17 takes up three quarters of one display cabinet shelf!



I wonder how the 1/200 Bismarck kit is selling?....


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 23, 2013)

silence said:


> I don't know if this counts as out-of-the-box, but Tamiya has a 1/48 Lanc that can be built carrying either a Grand Slam or a Dambuster. (I'm jonesing for this kit, personally)



From what I've read, it's inaccurate and over-priced.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2013)

If Airfix can do as good an Lancaster as they can do in 1/72, I'm sure that they can do a h*lluva good one in 1/48 and send Tamiya packing, the more I look at their new one, the more I like it!
Heck, if I could afford it, had the money, I'd pay the work to get one done....


----------



## mikewint (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm with Terry on this one. ALL my WWII aircraft are 1/48. To my wy of looking at things, 1/72 is too small and lacks detail (sorry Matt). The bigger scales 1/32 have, of course, more detail but now require more display space. Again, to me, 1/48 splits the difference between detail and display space. But, as stated earlier, a 1/48 4-engine bomber is a big kit as I found out with my 1/48 B-29. None of my display cases would hold it so it is on a shelf in my library. 
Now, we all have favorite models and as such one or two in larger scale may be included but I, again personally, like to see comparisons and mixing scales distorts that ability to make 1:1 comparisons. Now with my tank collection I shifted to 1/35 or 1/32 to show the detail I wanted. However, the Tiger, a favorite is also in 1/24 as is my Abrams


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 23, 2013)

No apologies necessary. 1/72nd is my scale for a very simple reason. It most closely matched my matchbox cars and HO scale train (1/87th if I recall) when I was a kid and wanted to play with them all together. Differences in toy scale bothered me and I would refuse to play with other kids who mixed and matched. Engineer from day one I guess.  Besides to my young eyes 1/48 and especially 1/32 with all the additional details showed flaws or lack of realism to readily with young modelling skills.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2013)

That's interesting Matt. I was exactly the same as a kid - all my models were 1/72nd scale, not that there was much choice back then, at the time when Moses was still a Corporal! 
Like you, I had a model railway layout (in 'OO' scale, or 1/76th approx.), so all the cars, buildings, and aircraft on the model airfield inside the tracks just _had_ to match. 
I couldn't stand it, or understand it, when friends had different scales and sizes all mixed up, and no 'eye' for scale or proportion. Even then, as a seven year old, I was fascinated by things in miniature, and used to get down low, to view the models, the railway and buildings, at 'scale eye level', trying to arrange things as realistically as possible, with the materials and kits of the day.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2013)

My first plane was 1/48 and I have been hooked since. Large enough for detail, but small enough (fighters, anyways), so that I could build lots of them.
Lately, the eyesight has gotten worse, but I will stick with it. I can't afford bigger scales!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 23, 2013)

In keeping with my 1/48 aircraft scale I bought the Fokker Dr-1 triplane. I still cannot believe that it is that small in 1/48. It is on my 1/24 list to rebuild


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2013)

I model exclusively in 1/48 now. If it ain't available in that scale, well then that's just too damn bad.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wish I could have found lots of train stuff in OO scale if it was 1/76th. Never knew that. HO was so prevalent. And there was a whole line of military HO scale train stuff that I couldn't resist. And this ROCO stuff is what I bought in droves... what did I ever do with them. 

HO Roco Military


----------



## silence (Aug 23, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> From what I've read, it's inaccurate and over-priced.
> 
> Geo



Aw, poop. I'd love a nice big model of a dambuster.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2013)

Ah, the Roco 'Minitanks' range! I had a complete army of those neat little vehicles. Apparently, they were originally designed for use with war games in the Military within NATO.

Silence, the Tamiya Lancaster kits are acceptable, and look like Lancasters, so good enough if you want a 617 Sqn 'Dam Buster'. It's just that, for absolute accuracy, they're not quite 100%, and showing their age, even though the 'standard' B1/BIII has been partly re-tooled and up-dated. To the average viewer, they look OK.
But as George remarked, they're somewhat over-priced for what you get, being detailed, but nothing special by today's standards. They were over-priced when first released in the late 1970s - I remember paying £25 for the BI/BIII kit back in 1978, and feel that's about what they're worth today, when you consider that the Revell/Monogram B-17G is around £25 to £30 in the UK, and is more detailed (internally) than the Lancaster kits. At a RRP of £90 in the UK, that's way over the top for an almost 40 year old kit.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 23, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Ah, the Roco 'Minitanks' range! I had a complete army of those neat little vehicles. Apparently, they were originally designed for use with war games in the Military within NATO.
> 
> .



No ****!! No wonder I loved the Little John missile launcher, the M113? tank carrier and all the other obscure vehicles they produced. I was in kid heaven and those ROCO babies weren't cheap I'll tell you. Even in the Mid 1970s, most were about $5 to $10bucks a pop!! What did I do with those!? I remember keeping them in their original plastic containers so they wouldn't break. Dammit!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wtf!? I had tons of those wee Roco thanks, trucks and what not, dark/olive green or something, right, back in the late 70's early 80's, how many hours passed playing with those I do not know....! 

Edit: Now I see some pics! I had a few of them Long Toms, I think it was...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a few of those to Roco pieces to Matt. I had a catalogue that had everything they had at the time listed. I added it all up once, forget how much it would have cost to buy all of it but it was pricey.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2013)

Used to look as much in their 'tank' catalogue as much as in their train one....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2013)

Roco Minitanks


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Yep, every Saturday, in the mid sixties, me and a mate went off to the Model Shop and bought one, maybe two each. Between us, we had a full Panzer Regiment, with the 'opposition' made up of Shermans, trucks, artillery etc, and a 'river' with about three sets of the 'Bailey' bridge spanning it.
I think the average cost was around 3 to 5 Shillings, just for a single tank, with larger or more complex models costing much more. 
I seem to recall that one 'Bailey' bridge set, consisting of one bridge section, two ramps, and all the railings etc, was something like Ten Shillings (50 Pence in today's money), which was a _lot_ back then. Especially when you consider that a Airfix 1/72nd scale 'fighter size' kit, or tank kit, was Two Shillings (10 Pence) !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 24, 2013)

In the early 70's, my friend, Pete, and I, bought several hundred 1/72 Airfix figures. I believe the price was $.50 or .75 a box. 
We had battles between the Africa corps and the SS, the Americans and the British, with a few Russians thrown in as needed.
Good times.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Still have them 1/72 figures somewhere....aaaaah....the memories!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought you _were_ one of those figures old chap - the one in the prone position, mouth agape, empty bottle alongside ......


----------



## mikewint (Aug 24, 2013)

I used to sit in the kitchen with mom listening to the radio news of the Korean "Police Action" then try to recreate the battles. Never had anything as nice as those scale figures just the cheap vinyl plastic soldiers that came in a bag plus some Army Camp sets from Sears


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I thought you _were_ one of those figures old chap - the one in the prone position, mouth agape, empty bottle alongside ......


Empty bottle of whisky, rum, gin, tequila or vodka, or handful of empty bottles of Spitfire?


----------



## YakFlyer (Oct 18, 2013)

Wholeheartedly agree. When I stumbled upon Trumpeters Wellington, I bought, instantly! Haven't had too many surprises in 1:48 in recent years, apart from an He280, which I missed out on. 

I would love to build a Blenheim and Halifax, Stirling too, but you damn 1:72 fans get all the good ones. grrr. I am very set on 1:48 though and have never changed since I was a kid.


----------



## FlexiBull (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh I would love to see a 1/48th scale Hampden.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2013)

Fonderie Miniatures do a 1/48th scale Hampden and Halifax, but they're expensive,when you can find them, and, from what I've seen, a right b*gg*r to build!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 31, 2013)

Everything should be in 1/48 scale.
My favorite scale.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2013)

What - even _beer _?!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wonder what the percentage would be, between the worlds modellers, when it comes to 1/144, 1/72, 1/48, 1/32 and 1/24....


----------



## YakFlyer (Nov 6, 2013)

Lucky, surely 1:72 would be the most common? Hate to admit it though but....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2013)

50% 1/72 and the other 50% split between the rest?


----------



## YakFlyer (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi folks, 

As I dislike starting new threads because it just adds to the clutter, on the topic of 1:48 scale, anyone have a wishlist? Ie: types that simply don't exist in 1:48. I'd a number for several years which I eventually found (Avro CF105 Arrow, Wellington are two that come to mind).

Sterling
Sunderland
Halifax
DH DH88 Comet
BV 141
TA 183
Yak 52

To name a few that I want, but sadly, to my knowledge..unless I drop down to the ridiculously small 1:72 scale....


----------



## A4K (Nov 30, 2013)

1:72 all the way... 1:48 is for beginners!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2013)

An affordable B-10 would be tops on my list.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2013)

Halifax, Hampden, Lancaster, Stirling, from Airfix of course, plus new B-17's, B-24's, B-26, A-26, B-29 would be nice too.....are you listening, Airfix or more likely Monogram and Revell... 

Oh, a new Blenheim would be just lovely as well!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2013)

It's probably easier to request all, or at least most, of those kits done in 1/72nd scale, but not in 1/48th scale, to be released in the latter scale! 
Plus some better examples , or at least 'newly tooled' examples of existing 1/48th scale kits.
Just 30 years ago, you could almost count on the fingers of both hands the _total _amount of then current kits in 1/48th scale, and now, it seems we have a huge amount of them - but it's peanuts compared to mainline 1/72nd scale offerings.
Like Jan, I'd like to see the Blenheim(s), Halifax, Stirling, Hampden, Whitley, _and_ another Lancaster and Wellington, at _realistic_ prices, plus a whole host of other stuff from WW2 to the 1980s -ish, to include Meteors, Hunters, Gnat, Piston Provost, FIAT G91, Hudson, Ventura, Walrus, and probably all of the stuff done so far as short-run kits, which fetch bl**dy ridiculous prices on the 'pre-owned' market - an indication of just how 'wanted' they actually are.
I do understand the economics of releasing 'immediately saleable' kits, but for ****s sake, how many Spitfires, Mustangs and Messerschmitts do we need !?!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2013)

A4K said:


> 1:72 all the way... 1:48 is for beginners!



I agree fully.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2013)

Nah! Other way around - start on 1/72nd, then start scratch-building and conversion, then start on 1/48th - then run out of space !!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 30, 2013)

I reckon 48 is the 'just right' scale, for me anyway. I would like to see a Beaufort done in this scale and more the point the DAP versions would be great.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2013)

Then good news for you Peter - Special Hobby have a 1/48th scale Beaufort listed as a future release.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Nah! Other way around - start on 1/72nd, then start scratch-building and conversion, then start on 1/48th - then run out of space !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2013)

YakFlyer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> As I dislike starting new threads because it just adds to the clutter, on the topic of 1:48 scale, anyone have a wishlist? Ie: types that simply don't exist in 1:48. I'd a number for several years which I eventually found (Avro CF105 Arrow, Wellington are two that come to mind).
> 
> ...



Ta183 (Amtech and Tamiya) and BV141 (HiPM) have been released in 1/48


----------



## mikewint (Dec 1, 2013)

All my aircraft are 1/48 the smaller scales omit detail. After my B-29 in 1/48 I'd like to see either or both Convair's B-36 or Northrop's YB-35 (which I actually got to see fly when I was about 6YO and still remember very vividly)


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 1, 2013)

If had my druthers, I should have built 2 and 4 engine aircraft in 1/72 but years ago, I didn't have druthers so now I have all Monograms 4 engine beasts, their Catalina, two S-3s, an AC-130 and several other two engine jobbies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2013)

A proper injection molded 1/48 Duck, Goose, Kingfisher, Walrus, He 177, would be nice too...












Oh.....and a USS Yorktown CV-5 and CV-10!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 1, 2013)

Airframes said:


> It's probably easier to request all, or at least most, of those kits done in 1/72nd scale, but not in 1/48th scale, to be released in the latter scale!
> Plus some better examples , or at least 'newly tooled' examples of existing 1/48th scale kits.
> Just 30 years ago, you could almost count on the fingers of both hands the _total _amount of then current kits in 1/48th scale, and now, it seems we have a huge amount of them - but it's peanuts compared to mainline 1/72nd scale offerings.
> Like Jan, I'd like to see the Blenheim(s), Halifax, Stirling, Hampden, Whitley, _and_ another Lancaster and Wellington, at _realistic_ prices, plus a whole host of other stuff from WW2 to the 1980s -ish, to include Meteors, Hunters, Gnat, Piston Provost, FIAT G91, Hudson, Ventura, Walrus, and probably all of the stuff done so far as short-run kits, which fetch bl**dy ridiculous prices on the 'pre-owned' market - an indication of just how 'wanted' they actually are.
> I do understand the economics of releasing 'immediately saleable' kits, but for ****s sake, how many Spitfires, Mustangs and Messerschmitts do we need !?!!



You can never have enough of Willy's wonder, the much loved, classic, beautiful and exceptional '109.
Those other two,.. not so much.
But I will not have you besmirch the 109. It is as though you had dragged the Wildcat through the mud!
And I can't believe you would!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## YakFlyer (Dec 2, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Ta183 (Amtech and Tamiya) and BV141 (HiPM) have been released in 1/48



REALLY?!! Right, research time, must find them. Airframes completely agreed, and lucky: yes an he177 would be fantastic. Tamiya is my far my favourite brand so why can't they do it! 
I was in a bidding war with some other guys for a Me410, boy it costed a bit, I got it too, wrapped!

cheers
yakflyer


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2013)

good luck with your search....


----------



## YakFlyer (Dec 5, 2013)

YakFlyer said:


> REALLY?!! Right, research time, must find them. Airframes completely agreed, and lucky: yes an he177 would be fantastic. Tamiya is my far my favourite brand so why can't they do it!
> I was in a bidding war with some other guys for a Me410, boy it costed a bit, I got it too, wrapped!
> 
> cheers
> yakflyer



Went on the NZ Tamiya website, what a gorgeous kit, none available, so have to get on a waiting list. Immm, will see where else I can find one (TA 183).


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Will you look at that....a '13'! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2013)

That is one ugly machine - a Hippocroccofrog of the aviation world !


----------



## mikewint (Dec 5, 2013)

Change the insignia and you'd have a Mig-15


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2013)

......or SAAB J29 Tunnan! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

It's that empenage - it just look so wrong, making the whole thing look like a cross between an insect and a reptile !


----------



## A4K (Dec 7, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Change the insignia and you'd have a Mig-15



...which is actually bang on Mike! The MiG-15 and predecessors were infact progressive developments of the Ta 183 plans, winning out over the twin jet arrangement of the Me 262.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2013)

I have to agree with Terry, it's pretty but-ugly. Now the Me 262 was a real stunner.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Change the insignia and you'd have a Mig-15



Didn't Tank go to South America after the war and create another version, Argentina perhaps?

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Argentina it was indeed Geo....


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd like to see a P-43, kingfisher and a Norseman in 1:48.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2015)

I wouldn't mind this in 1/48 either!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2015)

You may try to the HpH resin kit... IL-28 HpH 1:48 Resin - Forum Modelarskie


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2015)




----------

